# whos on escambia today



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hows the river looking? are the fishing active or shutdown?


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry, a little late, but my son and I went out sat morning and did great. About 9 bass, 2 hybrids, 3 redfish biggest was 25in, and we drug some gulp shrimp behind the boat for a while and and got about 6 specks. Aiden had a blast. windy as hell and the bite slowed way down after about 11am. the last three weekends have been just as good with the weather cooling down.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thanx, we went up to the river last night caught a few flats nuttin real big but there river was very alive, predators was smashing bait ever where we went.

water temp was 76
and falling very fast it must have dropped a half a foot while we was out there
We would have caught more but i went to a weak section in the river..


----------

